# Reactive airway disease coding



## makark

What is the best ICD-9 code to use for this condition that doesn't indicate asthma?  I need to code for inhalation therapy and nebulizers and sometimes the doctor clearly indicates it is not asthma as the coding book refers to.


----------



## dabroussard

*Re: RAD*

You might consider looking at the 508 codes. I would  suggest 508.8 or 508.9


----------



## Tmamma

*Rad*

In the ER coding they always tell us if the patient is 5 or under with no past history of asthma to use 519.8 and for patients older than 5 to use 493.9_ Hope this helps.


----------



## susiekay

Tmamma said:


> In the ER coding they always tell us if the patient is 5 or under with no past history of asthma to use 519.8 and for patients older than 5 to use 493.9_ Hope this helps.




I'm with you on this one!  Exactly how we do it!


----------



## dabroussard

*Rad*

but isnt 493.9 an asthma code. She said without asthma


----------



## SarahJohnson1976

That is the weird thing about the book - when you look it up it tells you to look under asthma.  But I was told that Asthma and RAD are different.


----------



## gaponte

*Rad*

That is the reason we are changing to ICD-10-CM. Meanwhile, I will recommend you to follow ICD-9-CM instructions and use codes under Asthma 493.


----------



## Msicyhot

And with ICD10, the book still tells you to go to asthma.


----------

